# ECHO Prime Music Unlimited



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that I have Echo, Dot, Tap located all over my house   I have renewed interest in Prime Music Unlimited. I realize I can get a free trial for a month. From what I read, it looks like I can only enable it on one device. Does that mean one device at a time, or one device period? If I enable it on the Echo, does that mean I cannot use it with the Tap?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My individual Amazon Music Unlimited sunscription is $7.99/month ($79/year).  As long as the Echo/Dot/Tap/tablet are signed in with my account or in my profile, I can stream any of the Unlimited music from any device.  I've not tried multiple devices at the same time, because I am usually listening from one place or another.
The Echo subscription is $3.99/month.  From what I understand, that one is PER DEVICE.  
So you probably want to enable your trial from a browser somewhere so you get the regular trial where you can use all your devices.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Andra said:


> My individual Amazon Music Unlimited sunscription is $7.99/month ($79/year). As long as the Echo/Dot/Tap/tablet are signed in with my account or in my profile, I can stream any of the Unlimited music from any device. I've not tried multiple devices at the same time, because I am usually listening from one place or another.
> The Echo subscription is $3.99/month. From what I understand, that one is PER DEVICE.
> So you probably want to enable your trial from a browser somewhere so you get the regular trial where you can use all your devices.


That is helpful information, Andra. Now I see why the cost is different. I thought the lower cost of subscribing via Alexa was the same subscription as subscribing online. It makes sense to me to subscribe at the lower cost because my Echo is in my living/kitchen area where we spend most of our time.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I connected my Echo to my Pandora, iHeart Radio and XM radio accounts.  She's working great for my music.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got music music music -- two Echos and a Tap with Amazon Music Unlimited ($79/yr), pay Pandora, pay Spotify.  I just tried Amazon's Music on both an Echo and Tap at the same time.  That worked.  I expect it would work with all three at the same time too.  Music won't sync though -- same thing on two or more at the same time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You can play the same song at the same time on two or more Echos, etc. I uploaded a CD of ocean sounds that I like in particular.  Gentle Waves  Thirty minutes is ocean waves only and thirty minutes is ocean waves & gulls. I can play one "song" on my two Echos and the Tap at the same time. The sound of waves don't need to sync. I'm in the Chicago 'burbs. Like living on the beach . . . with the drapes closed.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As I said above, I have both Amazon Music Unlimited and pay Spotify.  In the past few days I haven't been able to get one particular album to play which is in Amazon Music via voice request.  Contacted Amazon via e-mail.  E-mail reply said he couldn't get it to play either -- call.  I called.  Usually talking to Amazon CS re something technical is absolutely ridiculous.  If Amazon couldn't get it to play either, why would the problem be one of my Echos, my wifi, etc., etc.  The problem is at Amazon.  I hung up.  Don't know if I'll try again.  Need to talk to tech person there -- not CS person whose first language is not English.  Sometimes I get disgusted.

While trying to fall asleep last night, I had an idea what the problem may be.  Nothing on my end.  Don't know whether to attempt talking to Amazon or not.  

For now at least I've switched my music service to default to Spotify.  May not renew Amazon Music Unlimited.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't help with your issue, but when I talk to Amazon CS I ask if they are in the United States (if I have difficulty understanding them).  If they say no, I ask to be transferred to the United States.  That is your right and I find it helps.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Can't help with your issue, but when I talk to Amazon CS I ask if they are in the United States (if I have difficulty understanding them). If they say no, I ask to be transferred to the United States. That is your right and I find it helps.


Thank you. Will do that in the future.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Who wants to talk me into subscribing to Music Unlimited?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Who wants to talk me into subscribing to Music Unlimited?


Not me.  It's not my favorite music service.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Not me.  It's not my favorite music service.


What is your favorite music service? Why not Music Unlimited? I have pay Pandora for stations. I like it very much. Stations don't provide full music service.

With regards to my signature, as Photobucket is no longer providing third-party photo hosting (for free), what is everyone using now? How are you posting photos?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite is Spotify because you can download and play offline.  I also like Apple Music.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:



> Can't help with your issue, but when I talk to Amazon CS I ask if they are in the United States (if I have difficulty understanding them). If they say no, I ask to be transferred to the United States. That is your right and I find it helps.


I did that today. I spent app. two hours on the phone with a tech person I got to by asking for CS in the U.S. whose first language is English.  Problem not solved at this point though.  I have an old CD I absolutely love. Months ago uploaded it into My Music Library on Amazon. In the not too distant past played it via voice request on Echos. No problem. Tried yesterday and repeatedly today, "I can't find . . . ." I am very unhappy.

Echo and Music App are separate departments.

Echo -- 877 / 375-9365

Music -- 866 / 439-0313


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That has been my problem too.  I asked for a station by one name on SiriusXM and it gives me a station on TuneIn Radio by a similar name.  I've tried all different ways of asking and can't get it to play.  It seems like if you loaded it into iTunes and it was on your phone, maybe it would play it by asking for the artist?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> That has been my problem too. I asked for a station by one name on SiriusXM and it gives me a station on TuneIn Radio by a similar name. I've tried all different ways of asking and can't get it to play. It seems like if you loaded it into iTunes and it was on your phone, maybe it would play it by asking for the artist?


It's kind of nature sounds CD. Artists on it -- "various artists". It is old. Love it. Yesterday and today I tried asking Echo to play it with various wording. "I can't find . . . ."


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Try making a playlist with a simple name and add the songs on the album to it.
I had to do that with some of my classical music.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Try making a playlist with a simple name and add the songs on the album to it.
> I had to do that with some of my classical music.


Thank you, Andra. That works!!  Going to try that tomorrow with another album that won't play by voice request.

*ETA:* I stayed up and tried it with the other album. I also love the Camelot _movie_ soundtrack. It isn't in Amazon Music Unlimited. I uploaded it from my iTunes a while ago, but it would not play via Echo voice request. Put it into a playlist as you suggested. It works!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thank you, Andra. That works!!  Going to try that tomorrow with another album that won't play by voice request.
> 
> *ETA:* I stayed up and tried it with the other album. I also love the Camelot _movie_ soundtrack. It isn't in Amazon Music Unlimited. I uploaded it from my iTunes a while ago, but it would not play via Echo voice request. Put it into a playlist as you suggested. It works!


Oh Good!!

I'm glad to hear that the playlist idea works for you.


----------

